# What's a girl thinking when she acts like this ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi girls , guy in the ladies lounge here but owell , the mens seems to be full on women so l spose you won't mind .
l'm recently separated and really right now no idea where we'll go from here as yet. So l'm not looking either but still you wonder. About your future,new relationships , dating- if !.
So this is just a hypothetical really , l'll never see her again but.

Eating lunch in my car at a beach shopping strip the other day.
3 girls park, get out a bit down from me,stroll a long, took a few pics , looked over at me in the car- stuffing my face 
But one l really noticed and thought hmm , if my marriage is screwed , now that's a girl l'd like to meet. 
l swear , it was as if she picked something up or , maybe it was absolutely nothing . But she glanced at her friends, they wonder of up further. Both glanced over at me as they did.
Then this girl just sorta dreamily starts kicking about right in front of my car. There's a lookout thing like 5mtrs in front of me and she wonders over, few pics, glances over at me a few times doing it and just continues dreaming about for 10mins.. 
Then she looks up at her friends , 30 yards away by now and starts to wonder up and past my car. Stops in front , looks out to the ocean , few snaps, glances at me- still stuffing my face.
Goes a few more steps , sorta just swirls around a bit,looks back toward where she was, glances at me and then slowly starts wondering upto her friends.

Few minutes later they all stroll back down , same as before. The 2 friends glance over, ahead of her, then keep walking.
But she takes ages , doodling around , getting closer , swirl or two , glance or two , more pics , few steps.
Finally she's right out from my car again , same thing. Goes back to where she was , few pics , looks over shoulder at me , dreams around a bit . After another 10 mins she strolls back down to the car and they go.

Probably the dumbest question l'll ask round here but was there anything in that or was it nothing ? 
l mean maybe she was into photography and waiting for a good shot , maybe she was self conscious having me stuffing my face right behind her !


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

My guess? Tourists...and she figures you're a local. 

Maybe she's always wanted to live by the ocean; probably wanted to talk to you about what it's like to live there! Maybe envious of people who could hang out in such a place any day they choose! I know *I* am!!!!

I do that all the time on vacation; I wonder what it's like to live in a place that I find very beautiful. What is it like year-round? Do you still see the beauty after 365 days, or does it become just another place to live?

Okay, that's MY take from the suburbs of a large city in the Midwest (USA).


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> My guess? Tourists...and she figures you're a local.
> 
> Maybe she's always wanted to live by the ocean; probably wanted to talk to you about what it's like to live there! Maybe envious of people who could hang out in such a place any day they choose! I know *I* am!!!!
> 
> ...



Uh yeah , thanks for that.
It is a tourist area and they were tourists . I love all the funny things girls do and sometimes though they do have me scratching my head - so what's new

But funny you should put it like that. I do live in 15mins and I've never liked this spot - so now since the separation on the bright side at least I could move .
So my fav area was 2hrs even further inland - but then my daughter would be living over here still so that's too far .

But that day I'm sitting there stuffing my face and watching the tourists and thought - what the hells wrong with you anyway what you wanna leave this ! Must have been a malfunction !


----------

